# MAC : 3 A FANTASY OF FLOWERS LIPSTICKS



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Finally got the 3 lipsticks swatched!! Since they are all from the Lustre line of MAC...you have to do some serious swiping on your lips the darker your lips are! Im surprised Dahlia Dreaming even showed up on my very pigmented lips!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 1, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks sexy


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 8, 2014)

One tip though, if your lips is of a darker shade; it won't hurt to use an eye shadow primer first to get the colour of the lipstick through.


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> One tip though, if your lips is of a darker shade; it won't hurt to use an eye shadow primer first to get the colour of the lipstick through.


   I have done that before but if Im doing a first impression I will put in on in "as is" so people can see what it looks like without any altering of my lips. Definitely a good tip too  Thanks


----------



## cpena78 (Mar 13, 2014)

Super pretty!  





mrsdoubtfire33 said:


> Finally got the 3 lipsticks swatched!! Since they are all from the Lustre line of MAC...you have to do some serious swiping on your lips the darker your lips are! Im surprised Dahlia Dreaming even showed up on my very pigmented lips!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Mar 15, 2014)

cpena78 said:


> Super pretty!


Thanks sug!


----------



## 2008arielle (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm still debating on whether I want the lippies from this collection...I love them on you though!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Mar 16, 2014)

2008arielle said:


> I'm still debating on whether I want the lippies from this collection...I love them on you though!


thanks sug!


----------

